# SPEC-V vs. '94 integra GSR. whats going on here?



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

my friend has an integra GSR he says he was racing one on the highway and smoked it! i think he is full of $h!T. so whats up? can the SPEC-V smoke that GSR or is it a close race? which car can smoke which one?


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd think it would be a close race, but in the end, the spec v should win. They have about the same amount of horsepower, but when it comes to torque, the spec v is much better. Honda/ acura engines may have a good amount of horsepower and rev high, but it is torque that wins races!


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

i agree u gota have some torque to push that HP. but what about that GSR's VTEC?


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

freeway the gsr wins. the gsr has less drag and has most of its power up top. if it was in the 1/4 things would definately be leaning towards the spec v.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Bone stock the GS-R should run mid 15's. However the GS-R responds pretty well to bolt-ons. The fastest GS-R I drove without a turbo, had I/H/E and I ran a 14.8 

Also I had to go all out to stay with my roomate when we ran. He has a GS-R (bolt-on's)


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yup.... from a stop... its the specy but on the highway... the gsr owns more top end... plus ya gotta think.... who got the jump off... highway runs arent fair at all... but hey.. ya gotta deal with whatcha got


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

try to get him to race from a stop, you'll smoke him. you'll smoke him alot worse if you were racing up a hill.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I got a friend w/ Gsr motor in his Civic w/ i/h/e. We always race from a 60 roll and are even until about 100 or so then he pulls half a car.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> *I got a friend w/ Gsr motor in his Civic w/ i/h/e. We always race from a 60 roll and are even until about 100 or so then he pulls half a car. *


 which tranny is he using, he should pull your from 60 very easily if he has the b18c tranny... i guess its still kinda driver dependent, but my guess he was messing with you or sandbagging it.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't know what tranny he has but nah we do it all the time, the first time I was shocked to cause we punch from around 65 and were even then close to the 4th to 5th shift, he'll jump ahead. Now at the track he always beats me.

My mods are pulley,cai, bs removed.


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *
> My mods are pulley,cai, bs removed. *


Change your sig thingy then? =P


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

> you'll smoke him alot worse if you were racing up a hill.


my cuzin got the ls/vtec he been wanting to race me after i broke in my engine. he does low 14s on the 1/4. his engine is not stock. he wants to race me on a flat land. i want to race him going up hills carrying 4 guys in there then he backed down.....i wonder y 

but i gotta admit the specs dont really have high end but itz all good though i still love it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i raced a GSR not to long ago- it was from a stand still on a freeway, i had him in the end due to the gearing of our trannies, but he was pulling hard up to third gear, i imagine a stock Spec vs. a stock GSR would be really close in the quiater, but on the streets no way


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

They are so close in the 1/4 mile it's not even funny. Stock vs. stock or even bolt on vs. bolt on. It's a drivers race all the way up to 120mph. After that the GS-R will start walking the specv


----------



## factoryfreak_V (May 12, 2003)

My friend had a 98 GSR (now has a 350Z) with Injen CAI, Greddy 4-1 Headers, Greddy Evo Exhaust, Short shifter, hyperground system, and 55 shot ZEX....
We raced (he did not use the nitrous) when my car was completely stock....I had a car on him by the end of my 2nd gear, but then he started to catch up and had caught me by the time we let off at about 90....He had the car dynoed at 165 whp a few days before that....


----------



## spec-v2k2 (Mar 3, 2003)

my friend has a 94 gsr i pull him from a stop about 4 car lenths. If we roll from 40 i pull til about 100 when i shift into 5th he makes up the diference and pulls around 110.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

hmm.... well, I have raced so many integras... on hwy and at the track..... and I have owned all of em and my spec isn't that fast yet.... I even beat a typeR integra at the track... our cars definately shouldn't lose to a GSR... my car runs high 14's, and my car started getting modded when i got it new so i dunno bout stock... cai by 100 miles, balance shaft removed at 1000, then the rest by 1500  i have a video of one of my races with an integra... it was a gs or ls or somethin tho... it's funny, if anybody wants it they can go to get file on my AIM screen name descortboy and if im on it will be there to DL... it's nice watching him get murdered... I have one against a civic too, check em out if u want(I'm usually on whether I'm at work or out unless I'm out at sea)


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

integras are integras, civics are civics, lets go out and own some RSXs, how bout it guys? i smoked my friend's RSX type S from a start and i wasnt even really trying, while he was chugging his honda. on the highway things might get a lil dicey if your Spec-V is stock, but you can always go out a spend a nice $500. my bud's type S had exhaust and ram air ( plus JDM spec wheels and a wings west body kit, not to mention toyo's....rich lil bastard..) and i beat him right out and kept doin it too, i think thats why he's got a 350 track now....


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I also have a race of a specV vs an RSX, specV has an intake, and i think the rsx has intake/exhaust.... just add me(descortboy) to your AIM buddy list then right click and go to get file...I usually leave my AIM on even when I am at work or whatever.


----------

